# Extended Springer



## frankenbike (Aug 5, 2019)

Since y'all helped a bunch on the fenders I'll try again on the next part of the project. I am looking for a twelve to fifteen inch over extended monark style springer front end. Are these available as aftermarket parts or do I need to build my own? There are several different types (standard- cheap, heavy duty, all chrome, all black, etc.) available. Is one brand better than the others or is it pretty much you get what you pay for? I have built several extended regular type forks along with the corresponding head tube rake but never have done a springer. Any tips or tricks are greatly appreciated- opinions too! Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 5, 2019)

An over extended version of the Monark 1952-56 patent 2752167?




The design used a "novel pivot and bushing structure for supporting the forks upon the head casting or tube of the bicycle".


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2019)

Are you talking about this Monark stye springer?


But about as long as this one?

I think you might have to fabricate your own.


----------



## frankenbike (Aug 6, 2019)

That's the one, but not quite as long as the Harley. I've seen some extended Glide style forks but no springers. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 6, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> That's the one, but not quite as long as the Harley. I've seen some extended Glide style forks but no springers. Thanks, Gary.




Are choppers back [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 6, 2019)

Look on eBay for board track guys that build custom bike/ motorcycle kits, they fabricate all day long and need lunch money. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273798526166


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2019)




----------

